# troubleshooting



## Mca44az (Sep 6, 2020)

I bottomed out my 2006 bmw 650i on a steep incline, was traveling very slow. I backed up and the car started sputtering and shut off. I had to jump the battery for the car to turn back on. 2 miles down the road I get multiple error messages and some type of limp mode and the air conditioning stopped blowing. I now have zero power to the car, the battery cant be jumped and the vehicle cant be locked. Any ideas?


----------

